# Suggestions / Issues with the New CR Site



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2018)

The new site is up and running pretty well, considering its only been 5 days. I have seen remarks about missing features or non working features, so I thought that we could put them in one place for CR guy to consider. I'd expect that some are already on his todo list, but there may be others that he can add. In some cases, our computers are the culprit, I found that out about my pc not working with certain features.

So, I'll start it off:

1. I miss the ability to have a single mouse click to see unread posts after posting in the forum, I must click the forum drop down link, then click new. A New button right next to the mark read button would make me more efficient. Am I missing something? Since my browser (Firefox) is not working right with some features, its possible.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The new site is up and running pretty well, considering its only been 5 days. I have seen remarks about missing features or non working features, so I thought that we could put them in one place for CR guy to consider. I'd expect that some are already on his todo list, but there may be others that he can add. In some cases, our computers are the culprit, I found that out about my pc not working with certain features.
> 
> So, I'll start it off:
> 
> 1. I miss the ability to have a single mouse click to see unread posts after posting in the forum, I must click the forum drop down link, then click new. A New button right next to the mark read button would make me more efficient. Am I missing something? Since my browser (Firefox) is not working right with some features, its possible.



Which "new" button? Exact name please so I can add it to the list of requests.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Which "new" button? Exact name please so I can add it to the list of requests.


Ideally, two – unread posts and unread replies (duplicating the two links at the top right of the old forum header). 

In new forum terms, the latter is the combination of the 'Unread' and 'Threads in which you've participated' filters.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 3, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ideally, two – unread posts and unread replies (duplicating the two links at the top right of the old forum header).


+1 to this

And if one could sort the "unread posts" and "unread replies" by number of replies this would be the icing on top for me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ideally, two – unread posts and unread replies (duplicating the two links at the top right of the old forum header).
> 
> In new forum terms, the latter is the combination of the 'Unread' and 'Threads in which you've participated' filters.



Yes, thats it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> +1 to this
> 
> And if one could sort the "unread posts" and "unread replies" by number of replies this would be the icing on top for me.
> Thanks in advance.



What is the logic in that? I think I prefer the most recent post to be on top, but if there is some advantage to having the one with fewest posts on top or vice versa, I might change my mind.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 3, 2018)

A few other bugs I found (I'm using firefox, latest version):

Login does not work on main page, but on forum pages.
I get a "_Oops! We ran into some problems._" message.
The contact form isn't working because of a captcha error.
It shows "_The reCAPTCHA was invalid. Go back and try it again._"
OTOH ongrats that you've managed to switch the Forum SW so smoothly.
So thank you Craig, CanonRumors and all that helped switching this site and forum to the new SW.
I was expecting more trouble in the first days


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 3, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> What is the logic in that? I think I prefer the most recent post to be on top, but if there is some advantage to having the one with fewest posts on top or vice versa, I might change my mind.


To sort after number of posts makes it easier (for me) to find new threads over the "hot" high number threads.
And new threads are more interesting to me. Otherwise they get overseen.
I am with you that the latest posts are also interesting, but I prefer having choices in sorting.
If you know a better workaround I'm very interested.


----------



## zim (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm really liking the new layout, congrats

There may be an issue on uploaded images when changing thumbnail to full image and back again the images duplicate. I noticed that my uploads had all gone to thumbnails so edited one of my post to try changing those settings.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 3, 2018)

assume you're aware on the Home page the 'recent comments' seems stuck? its had the same values for a couple of days I think. It seems to update just fine in the forums.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> assume you're aware on the Home page the 'recent comments' seems stuck? its had the same values for a couple of days I think. It seems to update just fine in the forums.



That'll be fixed this weekend.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> A few other bugs I found (I'm using firefox, latest version):
> 
> Login does not work on main page, but on forum pages.
> I get a "_Oops! We ran into some problems._" message.
> ...



I have submitted your issue with the "login".
I'll fix the contact form this weekend.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

zim said:


> I'm really liking the new layout, congrats
> 
> There may be an issue on uploaded images when changing thumbnail to full image and back again the images duplicate. I noticed that my uploads had all gone to thumbnails so edited one of my post to try changing those settings.



When you upload images, there's a checkbox at the bottom to make them full size.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, thats it.



Sorry guys, I need the menu items exact name(s) as they appear below "Forum" on the sidebar so I'm sure what's being talked about.

One button would be: "Threads with your posts" ?

Whats' the 2nd?

The placement of these buttons is also an issue, as the forum is responsive and we can't just put them anywhere. For the desktop, I could put those buttons in the left side menu. However, on mobile, you'd have to do 2 clicks because the menu is hidden.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> To sort after number of posts makes it easier (for me) to find new threads over the "hot" high number threads.
> And new threads are more interesting to me. Otherwise they get overseen.
> I am with you that the latest posts are also interesting, but I prefer having choices in sorting.
> If you know a better workaround I'm very interested.



There may be an add-on that we'll install that may help you in this regard, I need to research it a bit more.

However, we won't be doing any sort of re-writes to the forum software itself, as that can cause lots of problems down the road with updates.


----------



## zim (Aug 3, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> When you upload images, there's a checkbox at the bottom to make them full size.



Yip but this is after they have been uploaded, check out my first post on this page
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/i...whatever-lets-see-what-you-have.18673/page-81
these images have only been uploaded once.

PS another thing I'm enjoying on the new site is the much better display quality of uploaded images, assume there is much less/no compression going on. Will have to remember to reduce file dimensions though!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

zim said:


> Yip but this is after they have been uploaded, check out my first post on this page
> https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/i...whatever-lets-see-what-you-have.18673/page-81
> these images have only been uploaded once.
> 
> PS another thing I'm enjoying on the new site is the much better display quality of uploaded images, assume there is much less/no compression going on. Will have to remember to reduce file dimensions though!



That's not an "attached" or "inserted image". Did you use the "Insert Media" option and link directly to Flickr?


----------



## zim (Aug 3, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> That's not an "attached" or "inserted image". Did you use the "Insert Media" option and link directly to Flickr?



Ah user error/misunderstanding!
Every time you click 'Full Image' it adds a copy to the post (I thought this was a toggle between thumb and full)
What I didn't notice until now was if you select one of the full images you get a little popup menu at the bottom of it which has a delete option.
Problem solved!
Regards


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

zim said:


> Problem solved!



Excellent!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 4, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Sorry guys, I need the menu items exact name(s) as they appear below "Forum" on the sidebar so I'm sure what's being talked about.
> 
> One button would be: "Threads with your posts" ?
> 
> ...



One is New Posts. That's already there (in the forum submenu, actually it's there twice). The other isn't currently in the forum submenu. When you click New Posts, that applies a filter named Unread (shows up above the posts), and to the right side of the screen there's a Filters drop-down menu. Clicking that brings up checkboxes, one of which is Threads with your posts. For a New Replies function, both filters are needed – Unread _and_ Threads with your posts. Applying just the latter will show non-updated posts too, not the desired behavior.

Thanks, Craig!


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 4, 2018)

One more really small nag point: I can't put a blank space in between bulleted lists (so far that I can find)

Single space only is A-OK when I am doing this:

this
is
for
quick-hit
lists
of
things
But this is a meaty mess of words that doesn't flow:

this is for longer points I want to make that read like short paragraphs that may wrap the edge of the screenthis is for longer points I want to make that read like short paragraphs that may wrap the edge of the screenthis is for longer points I want to make that read like short paragraphs that may wrap the edge of the screenthis is for longer points I want to make that read like short paragraphs that may wrap the edge of the screen
this is for longer points I want to make that read like short paragraphs that may wrap the edge of the screenthis is for longer points I want to make that read like short paragraphs that may wrap the edge of the screenthis is for longer poi
this is for longer points I want to make that read like short paragraphs that may wrap the edge of the screenthis is for longer points I want to make that read like short paragraphs that may wrap the edge of the screenthis is for longer poithis is for longer points I want to make that read like short paragraphs that may wrap the edge of the screenthis is for longer points I want to make that read like short paragraphs that may wrap the edge of the screenthis is for longer poithis is for longer points I want to make that read like short paragraphs that may wrap the edge of the screenthis is for longer points I want to make that read like short paragraphs that may wrap the edge of the screenthis is for longer poi
I have a choice of no space or two full rows of a space. In the old system, which used the [li] [/li] list tag format, I could just sneak a carriage return into each item when I was writing the 2nd style above. Is that still an option?

- A


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi Craig. 
I asked about the ability to minimise a block for example the video section, you very kindly reacted almost immediately and added the function, however it doesn’t seem to be a perpetual setting like in the old version, it sticks for a while and then after an unknown period of time a page refresh has the block expand again, clicking the minimise will reduce it again. 
This is on Safari on an iPad. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## jd7 (Aug 4, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> When you upload images, there's a checkbox at the bottom to make them full size.


Glad to know about this!
If it's possible, I'd like to see full size as the default setting. Especially since this is a photography site, I'm not a fan of having to open the small thumbnail images when I'm reading through a thread and want to get a decent look at a photo someone has uploaded.
Anyone else feel the same about that?


----------



## jd7 (Aug 4, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> One is New Posts. That's already there (in the forum submenu, actually it's there twice). The other isn't currently in the forum submenu. When you click New Posts, that applies a filter named Unread (shows up above the posts), and to the right side of the screen there's a Filters drop-down menu. Clicking that brings up checkboxes, one of which is Threads with your posts. For a New Replies function, both filters are needed – Unread _and_ Threads with your posts. Applying just the latter will show non-updated posts too, not the desired behavior.
> 
> Thanks, Craig!



Personally I'd also really like to see a permanent link to the "latest posts" list (what you see when you go to the "What's new" tab of the "What's new" option on the Forums menu). That is probably the list of posts I look at most frequently, and at the moment you repeatedly have to expand the Forums menu and then select "What's new" to get the list of latest posts, because the Forums menu collapses whenever the page refreshes (eg when you go to a thread).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> One is New Posts. That's already there (in the forum submenu, actually it's there twice). The other isn't currently in the forum submenu. When you click New Posts, that applies a filter named Unread (shows up above the posts), and to the right side of the screen there's a Filters drop-down menu. Clicking that brings up checkboxes, one of which is Threads with your posts. For a New Replies function, both filters are needed – Unread _and_ Threads with your posts. Applying just the latter will show non-updated posts too, not the desired behavior.
> 
> Thanks, Craig!


He understands what I was trying to say, so I'll let him continue to define what we'd like.

I've saved the new posts page as a link on my desktop, so when I click it, it opens to new posts.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 4, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I have submitted your issue with the "login".
> I'll fix the contact form this weekend.


Thanks for the quick resonse. 



Canon Rumors Guy said:


> There may be an add-on that we'll install that may help you in this regard, I need to research it a bit more.
> 
> However, we won't be doing any sort of re-writes to the forum software itself, as that can cause lots of problems down the road with updates.


Of course, if it's not possible with this new SW it's not possible. 
If there's an add-on, then that's great.
This would surely not be the top priority to me, but really nice to have.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 4, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> One more really small nag point: I can't put a blank space in between bulleted lists (so far that I can find)
> 
> Single space only is A-OK when I am doing this:
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if this can be fixed.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 4, 2018)

jd7 said:


> Glad to know about this!
> If it's possible, I'd like to see full size as the default setting. Especially since this is a photography site, I'm not a fan of having to open the small thumbnail images when I'm reading through a thread and want to get a decent look at a photo someone has uploaded.
> Anyone else feel the same about that?



That's a big functionality change, I think users will just get used to clicking the full size box and it won't be an issue in the future.


----------



## zim (Aug 4, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I'm not sure if this can be fixed.



shift-Rtn ?


one


two


three


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 4, 2018)

zim said:


> shift-Rtn ?
> 
> one
> 
> ...



GOLD! Nice work. I'm so confused that we've left a coded HTML-like experience and normal text moves are now on the table.

Good to go, thank you.

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2018)

Right now, there seems to be no limit to the size of attached images, which results in some overly large ones. I'd like to see a practical limit like 2048 X 2048?


----------



## lion rock (Aug 4, 2018)

It seems like the site sizes the photos to the width of the browser and that's a great feature.
Otherwise, I like the size proposal of Mt Spokane. 2048 is a good size for viewing and wouldn't loose too much resolution. 
-r
PS., I'm enjoying the blub about the user participation frequency. The CR management must have a bit of hilarity  !




Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Right now, there seems to be no limit to the size of attached images, which results in some overly large ones. I'd like to see a practical limit like 2048 X 2048?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 4, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Right now, there seems to be no limit to the size of attached images, which results in some overly large ones. I'd like to see a practical limit like 2048 X 2048?



Easy to do.. its in the backend. I'll do it later today.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 4, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Right now, there seems to be no limit to the size of attached images, which results in some overly large ones. I'd like to see a practical limit like 2048 X 2048?


Should be done now.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 4, 2018)

So when I make a JPEG to post here, I should make the long dimension to be 2048 pixels so it doesn’t get blown up in people’s browsers? My own pictures come off badly in my browser because I have a 5K monitor? That was happening with the old board software, so nothing new. Is there some optimum size? Often I am posting a 100% crop to illustrate something, and then it shows up as 120%+ on the board. Would posting as a thumbnail help people see it 100%?


----------



## jd7 (Aug 5, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> That's a big functionality change, I think users will just get used to clicking the full size box and it won't be an issue in the future.


Fair enough. I thought that one might have been an easy change, but there you go. As you say, I'm sure we can get used to clicking the "full size" option when we upload photos.


----------



## Bahrd (Aug 5, 2018)

I would like to report a bug: the site associates me with the other user's account.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 5, 2018)

I really do like the new site - well done Craig! It's much better for navigating around. One thing I do miss, however, is just having a quick link in the profiles to "Attachments". I think Neuro posted a workaround but it wasn't immediately obvious.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 5, 2018)

Bahrd said:


> View attachment 179453
> 
> I would like to report a bug: the site associates me with the other user's account.



Ok, that's weird. Especially the account that shows up (that's another story). This will be investigated.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 5, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I really do like the new site - well done Craig! It's much better for navigating around. One thing I do miss, however, is just having a quick link in the profiles to "Attachments". I think Neuro posted a workaround but it wasn't immediately obvious.



Ok This will go lower on the list, but we'll talk about it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2018)

Bahrd said:


> View attachment 179453
> 
> I would like to report a bug: the site associates me with the other user's account.



Change your password, clear your cache logout, and login again. Make sure you have entered a correct email address as well.


----------



## pwp (Aug 6, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Ok, that's weird. Especially the account that shows up (that's another story). This will be investigated.


I have the same issue with a variation. On the Home page I'm logged in as someone else, but correctly logged in as pwp on the Forums page. Weird!

-pw


----------



## Kit. (Aug 6, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Ok, that's weird. Especially the account that shows up (that's another story). This will be investigated.


It happens when you return to the site after half a day of inactivity (or so). If you click on the "Profile" in the lefthand menu, you will get into the profile page for that person, but you will get back your own profile name in the top bar of the page.

There seems to be no obvious security hole associated with it, but I haven't investigated further.


----------



## photonius (Aug 6, 2018)

I guess the login problem on the main site has still not been fixed? At least on my iMAC (Yosemite) it's still there.

As to the main layout of the rumours page, I don' t know, if it's just me. But I don't like it at all. I have a 2017 13' MacBook Pro, and the images are so silly large that one post can't be read in its entirety without scrolling, even if the associated text is just a few lines. People don't just read stuff on tablets, they also have computers, and to keep scrolling the screen in order to read just one rumor post seems silly. Same actually also on my iMAC. 
Or am I missing something?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2018)

photonius said:


> I guess the login problem on the main site has still not been fixed? At least on my iMAC (Yosemite) it's still there.
> 
> As to the main layout of the rumours page, I don' t know, if it's just me. But I don't like it at all. I have a 2017 13' MacBook Pro, and the images are so silly large that one post can't be read in its entirety without scrolling, even if the associated text is just a few lines. People don't just read stuff on tablets, they also have computers, and to keep scrolling the screen in order to read just one rumor post seems silly. Same actually also on my iMAC.
> Or am I missing something?



That'll be fixed this week.


----------



## nitram (Aug 6, 2018)

photonius said:


> As to the main layout of the rumours page... the images are so silly large that one post can't be read in its entirety without scrolling, even if the associated text is just a few lines. People don't just read stuff on tablets, they also have computers, and to keep scrolling the screen in order to read just one rumor post seems silly...



I am with you as well on this one! The homepage is a bit difficult to understand. Perhaps a bit more optimization on sizes would be in order?


----------



## Bahrd (Aug 6, 2018)

pwp said:


> I have the same issue with a variation. On the Home page I'm logged in as someone else, but correctly logged in as pwp on the Forums page. Weird!
> 
> -pw


That's exactly my case. Moreover, I am logged each time as a different user. The Forum's login works.


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2018)

I cannot log on the Home page, I receive this message:


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2018)

Click said:


> I cannot log on the Home page, I receive this message:
> 
> View attachment 179465



Known issue, it'll be fixed soon.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2018)

Bahrd said:


> That's exactly my case. Moreover, I am logged each time as a different user. The Forum's login works.



This is actively being debugged.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2018)

We have an issue with caching the site properly, which has likely lead to some of the login issues.

For the moment, caching is turned off, and you may notice a slowdown on the site, as everything has to be dynamically loaded.

I want all these fixes done before I head away on Thursday for 10 days.

Thank-you for your patience.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 7, 2018)

Bump on homepage story photos being ginormous. Firefox / High Sierra.

Can we set a cap on vertical space a story photo consumes?

- A


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Bump on homepage story photos being ginormous. Firefox / High Sierra.
> 
> Can we set a cap on vertical space a story photo consumes?
> 
> - A


 
Fixed.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 7, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Fixed.



Gold. Gold, I say.

- A


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 8, 2018)

Most of the initial bugs have been worked out. The login issue should be resolved now, and will be further improved over the coming days.

As for dedicated buttons like on the previous forum for threads you're interested in... that is coming, but it's not an easy implementation. I head away on Thursday for a 10 day break and nothing will happen before then.

Keep the suggestions coming, as I do consider most of what is mentioned.

There are more functionality plans that are going to be rolled out later this month.


----------



## jcfalconer (Aug 8, 2018)

In my recent post, why does my attached photo thumbnail (in the forum comments thread for Dustin Abbot's review of the 70-200 F/4 L ii) look different to me from the attached thumbnail images from other users (eg. the name, size, and number of views is not displayed along with the thumbnail). Is it because it is automatically formatted differently for me as the owner, or is it because I used a different method of insertion? Is there an option I missed somewhere?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 8, 2018)

jcfalconer said:


> In my recent post, why does my attached photo thumbnail (in the forum comments thread for Dustin Abbot's review of the 70-200 F/4 L ii) look different to me from the attached thumbnail images from other users (eg. the name, size, and number of views is not displayed along with the thumbnail). Is it because it is automatically formatted differently for me as the owner, or is it because I used a different method of insertion? Is there an option I missed somewhere?



Looks like we have a few options now: drop them inline with your text (like the way those who used IMG tags used to back with the old forum) or leave them as attachments with the Attach Files button.

Inline is great (use the picture icon in the toolbar or do what I do -- drag the images you want directly into the window where you want it), but use caution if it's a huge picture as it may not scale the way you want as this stuff isn't exactly MS Word for inline image scaling/positioning. So my rule is shrink stuff down to something useable in a window (say 800 px wide, tops) for inline or snag other already appropriately sized web images for inline, and save full res, 100% crops, samples of work for attachments (unless you are in a 'share your work' sort of thread, in which case I guess you can go nuts).

- A


----------



## Deleted member 374702 (Aug 8, 2018)

Congrats on the new site! Looks promising.

Avatars though, always get cropped when uploaded, regardless if it's 500x500 or 1500x1500 px. Not resized, the image just gets cut. Is it a bug or I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## pcaouolte (Aug 13, 2018)

Like the new site, Thank you.

When I look at my account details there is an option to select my gender. Unfortunately I can't select Male, what are you trying to tell me?


----------



## Deleted member 374702 (Aug 15, 2018)

pcaouolte said:


> Like the new site, Thank you.
> 
> When I look at my account details there is an option to select my gender. Unfortunately I can't select Male, what are you trying to tell me?
> View attachment 179675



Change the default forum style/skin.


----------



## Deleted member 374702 (Aug 15, 2018)

How am I suppose to delete/deactivate my account? Why is there no option to do so?


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 15, 2018)

On another thread Keith B said how he didn’t like the red text. I agree, I’d much prefer to less a less vivid (vulgar ?) colour


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi Deleted member 374702. 
As you are showing as a guest with no history, previous posts etc I’d guess just need to stop posting?

Cheers, Graham. 



Deleted member 374702 said:


> How am I suppose to delete/deactivate my account? Why is there no option to do so?


----------



## tarntyke (Aug 15, 2018)

The deleted member was listed as Nik this morning. So either he found a way of deleting his account or admin did it for him. His original question is valid - how do you delete your account should you wish to?


----------



## kaihp (Aug 15, 2018)

I may have a variation of the logged-in-as-wrong-user problem (or maybe not). Every time I go to the forums, I'm logged out and need to login again - despite having ticked the "Remember me" box.

I do run rather strict settings on scripts and self-destructing-cookies, but it worked on the old site.
FWIW, SDC is set to never auto-delete cookies from canonrumors.com.


----------



## pcaouolte (Aug 16, 2018)

Deleted member 374702 said:


> Change the default forum style/skin.


Yes, changing the forum style allowed me to select Male Gender, thank you.
Unfortunately when I change back to the Canon Rumors style my gender is shown as Female. It looks like a bug in the Canon Rumors style?


----------



## stevelee (Aug 16, 2018)

Obviously if you were male, you wouldn't choose that style, according to the software, so it corrects the setting for you.


----------



## Macoose (Aug 19, 2018)

I like the new format. Very concise. I wish I could look at attachments without logging in because I read threads daily but post rarely.
It's not a deal breaker but it would be nice.
I have found that the time on the forum is four hours ahead of my time zone (USA Eastern). This post will most likely show Aug 19, 1:00am on my computer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 19, 2018)

Macoose said:


> I have found that the time on the forum is four hours ahead of my time zone (USA Eastern). This post will most likely show Aug 19, 1:00am on my computer.



You can set the time zone under Account Preferences.


----------



## Macoose (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks Neuro. That did it. 
I think I need to poke around the account settings and see what's there.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 19, 2018)

Macoose said:


> I like the new format. Very concise. I wish I could look at attachments without logging in because I read threads daily but post rarely.
> It's not a deal breaker but it would be nice.
> I have found that the time on the forum is four hours ahead of my time zone (USA Eastern). This post will most likely show Aug 19, 1:00am on my computer.



This should be fixed now.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 19, 2018)

tarntyke said:


> The deleted member was listed as Nik this morning. So either he found a way of deleting his account or admin did it for him. His original question is valid - how do you delete your account should you wish to?



You cannot delete your own account, only an administrator can.


----------



## Macoose (Aug 20, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> This should be fixed now.




Thanks CRGuy!


----------



## Orangutan (Aug 21, 2018)

I've been trying to figure this out myself, but either I'm missing something or the feature doesn't exist. The RSS feed only provides a teaser, with a link to the full post. I am often offline due to signal availability, so I prefer to have the full post in the feed. Is there a way to do this? Thanks.


----------



## RGF (Aug 21, 2018)

LIke the new features of the site (like can see you replied to my comments).
One small improvement, put page info on the bottom as well as the top of the page - so when I finish read a screen (page) I can skip to the next one.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2018)

RGF said:


> LIke the new features of the site (like can see you replied to my comments).
> One small improvement, put page info on the bottom as well as the top of the page - so when I finish read a screen (page) I can skip to the next one.



I'm not sure what you mean by "page info".


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 22, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "page info".



Hi CR Guy.
My guess would be *Suggestions / Issues with the New CR Site* type info, on the old platform this was displayed on each post, it is something that I have thought would be useful on occasions. 
Whilst I’m here, the collapse block function is still not perpetual (for me at least) is there something I need to do to make it perpetual? Also, can we have it so that we can use the larger range of universal emoticons instead of just the dozen available in the header bar please?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CR Guy.
> My guess would be *Suggestions / Issues with the New CR Site* type info, on the old platform this was displayed on each post, it is something that I have thought would be useful on occasions.
> Whilst I’m here, the collapse block function is still not perpetual (for me at least) is there something I need to do to make it perpetual? Also, can we have it so that we can use the larger range of universal emoticons instead of just the dozen available in the header bar please?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



There is a breadcrumb at the bottom, but I can't add anything beyond that.

The collapse is working for me, do you have cookies turned off?

I added a few more emoticons


----------



## lion rock (Aug 22, 2018)

CR Guy,
You're fast actor!
Funny that the little figures are scrambled in my MacBook Pro but fine in my Win10 desktop. Do you see the same with yours?

BTW., how was your trip?
-r


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2018)

lion rock said:


> CR Guy,
> You're fast actor!
> Funny that the little figures are scrambled in my MacBook Pro but fine in my Win10 desktop. Do you see the same with yours?
> 
> ...



Yes, they are scrambled on MacOS and fine on Windows... I'll investigate.

The trip was great! I haven't looked at photos yet, but I'll get to that this weekend.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks!
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi CR Guy. 
It looks like the block collapse button is working, at least after a couple of hours it is still working, I think that is the longest period of working. Thanks you. 
I have some cookies enabled, site experience enhancement cookies are on, add tracking cookies are off, I don’t mind seeing adds, I don’t want / need google etc snooping on my business! 
Is there a reason we can’t use all the pre made emoticons available? I’m so used to selecting from the tab on the iPad for all the other apps that I keep using them on here and having to go back after a preview and put them in from your selection or sometimes I even have to edit the post to put them in. 

Thanks for all your hard work making our experience better all the time. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CR Guy.
> It looks like the block collapse button is working, at least after a couple of hours it is still working, I think that is the longest period of working. Thanks you.
> I have some cookies enabled, site experience enhancement cookies are on, add tracking cookies are off, I don’t mind seeing adds, I don’t want / need google etc snooping on my business!
> Is there a reason we can’t use all the pre made emoticons available? I’m so used to selecting from the tab on the iPad for all the other apps that I keep using them on here and having to go back after a preview and put them in from your selection or sometimes I even have to edit the post to put them in.
> ...



If someone makes an XML file with all the emoticons out there, I'll gladly install it. There is no way in heck I'm manually doing it myself!


----------



## JumboShrimp (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm truly sorry, but I really miss the old site. (BTW, I never view the site on any of my mobile devices, only my PC.)


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> If someone makes an XML file with all the emoticons out there, I'll gladly install it. There is no way in heck I'm manually doing it myself!


Hi CR Guy. 
Yep, that I get, I wouldn’t want to do it either even if I knew where to start! I thought it would be as simple as an allow emoticons / emojis switch. 

Thanks again, Graham.


----------



## RGF (Aug 23, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "page info".



at the top of the page I can select next and prev as well as the page # I want. I would like to see this at the bottom, below the last post/reply


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

RGF said:


> at the top of the page I can select next and prev as well as the page # I want. I would like to see this at the bottom, below the last post/reply



I need to see a screenshot of what you're seeing, as I get the navigation at both the top and bottom.


----------



## RGF (Aug 23, 2018)

here you go - top and bottom

I am on a Mac with the latest OS


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

RGF said:


> here you go - top and bottom
> 
> I am on a Mac with the latest OS



I must be simple, but I have no idea what is different between the two.


----------



## RGF (Aug 23, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I must be simple, but I have no idea what is different between the two.



On top there are boxes with PREV 1 2 3 4 5 

This is missing on the bottom (or perhaps I need new reading glasses)

When I am at the bottom of a page, I would like to select the next page without scrolling to the top


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

RGF said:


> On top there are boxes with PREV 1 2 3 4 5
> 
> This is missing on the bottom (or perhaps I need new reading glasses)
> 
> When I am at the bottom of a page, I would like to select the next page without scrolling to the top



I have edited your screenshot to show the bottom navigation.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 24, 2018)

I see both on my Mac. I don't think that was always the case with the new board.


----------



## Old Sarge (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a question about a minor issue, and probably only an issue for me. Is there a way for me to get rid of the "Get Notificartions" button on the right of my screen? Sometimes it blocks letters, words, numbers and I find it annoying. And I am not going to sign up for push notifications.


----------



## RGF (Aug 29, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I have edited your screenshot to show the bottom navigation.
> 
> View attachment 179856


Thanks. I missed it. I was looking at the very bottom of the page My bad


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 31, 2018)

Although in general I like the new layout and after the improvements it works well for me, I recently stumbled on an issue that used to be possible but seems to be missing now:

Sometimes, reading a post I'm reminded of something posted some time ago by a specific member.
In the old site it used to be possible to (relatively) quickly find not only the submissions in general but also specifically the posted attachments. (Go to member profile, postings, attachments)
Now I have to wade through endless numbers of posts / submissions  and I have to guess in which the relevant attachment may have been... (Member profile, postings >> shows only a headline - then you need to open the actual posting to see if it is the correct one with the intended attachment)

Is there more interest in having such search functionality back, or am I the only one?  Does a workaround exist to achieve it?
Personally I liked this 'feature' to see progress achieved by a member and/or his/her photo equipment.
Feedback appreciated (including the probability that it could be supported again )
Wiebe.


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 8, 2018)

I recently tried RSS again, and I noticed a different problem: the feed "summary" always shows the text from first post in the thread. The date/time stamp indicates the current post, but the summary text is wrong. The image shows this clearly: compare the text and the date/time stamp against the first post in the thread.

And, in case I don't say this enough, thank you for providing this service.


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi CR Guy,

Just to let you know that the posting history doesn't work. (In the Member Profile)

The last posting indicates : Yesterday at 8:35 PM ... Nothing from today.


Latest Activity is working correctly, but not Postings.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi CR Guy.
Have the new member permissions been broken by the swap to the new platform, we seem to have new members posting spam in new threads already. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## vjlex (Sep 20, 2018)

The "Get Notifications" bar screen right keeps coming back for some reason. Whether I've signed up or not, disabled web notifications or not, it's still there... blocking chunks of forum posts, and making it difficult to read entire messages. I would love to see this "feature" removed or at the very least, curtailed as to be less intrusive.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 20, 2018)

The new format is great, but one thing is not so good - EXIF data are now removed from uploaded images. I, and I know others as well, like downloading images and looking at the EXIFs. Can you restore the EXIF data otherwise we don't know the gear used or the settings.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi CR Guy,

"Your content " and "Posting" (my posting history) have not been working since September 17.

I use those sections to find old posts/threads. It’s very annoying for me that those sections are not working properly.


----------



## vjlex (Oct 24, 2018)

Old Sarge said:


> I have a question about a minor issue, and probably only an issue for me. Is there a way for me to get rid of the "Get Notificartions" button on the right of my screen? Sometimes it blocks letters, words, numbers and I find it annoying. And I am not going to sign up for push notifications.


Not only an issue for you. It's kind of driving me crazy because I can't get rid of it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2018)

I agree, the get notifications tab is annoying.


----------



## ethanz (Oct 24, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I agree, the get notifications tab is annoying.



+1


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I agree, the get notifications tab is annoying.



+2


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2018)

OK, I figured out how to get rid of it for me. 

It is a poorly written message from a advertising publisher, pushcrew.com. I had blocked some obnoxious ads, and https://canonnrumors.com.pushcrew.com is marked as blocked in my browser, firefox.

In firefox, I went to: options/privacy and security/permissions/notifications/settings, and checked the box which states "Block new requests from asking to allow notifications" 

The alternative is to unblock https://canonnrumors.com.pushcrew.com but I chose to leave them blocked.

So far, the tab is gone. There are settings in chrome to do the same, you can google them.


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2018)

Thank you very much Mt Spokane Photographie!


----------



## brad-man (Nov 8, 2018)

I may be alone here, but when I check out the "latest activity" list, I find it somewhat annoying that I have to scroll through multiple "likes" to find posts of interest. Is "liking" a post _really_ an activity? I guess I'm just not very "likable," but I would like to eliminate "likes" from the list.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 4, 2018)

We've added a "dark theme" for the website and forum, you can see the toggle at the top right of canonrumors.com


----------



## Viggo (Dec 4, 2018)

I very seldom do my internet surfing on a computer, mostly on my phone, and I couldn't understand where all the threads with Image Gallery + "lens name" / "camera name" and all the other threads with mostly pictures. Then one day I surfed on my mac and found all of them almost in the same way as the old forum, why is this not on the mobile version anymore?

And all the categories aren't there on my phone...


----------



## ethanz (Dec 4, 2018)

Looks good Craig. Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2018)

The dark theme looks better than I expected on my PC in firefox. Have yet to try it with my iphone.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 4, 2018)

Viggo said:


> I very seldom do my internet surfing on a computer, mostly on my phone, and I couldn't understand where all the threads with Image Gallery + "lens name" / "camera name" and all the other threads with mostly pictures. Then one day I surfed on my mac and found all of them almost in the same way as the old forum, why is this not on the mobile version anymore?
> 
> And all the categories aren't there on my phone...



They're there on my phone. Have you "collapsed" "Image & Video Galleries"?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 4, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> They're there on my phone. Have you "collapsed" "Image & Video Galleries"?


What? Here I can only see “Media” etc...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 4, 2018)

Viggo said:


> What? Here I can only see “Media” etc...



I'll need screenshots, I don't know where you're looking.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 4, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I'll need screenshots, I don't know where you're looking.





Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I'll need screenshots, I don't know where you're looking.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Dec 4, 2018)

Like the new dark look. Goes great with the dark version of Mojave. Easier on the eyes if you spend too much time in front of a screen. Thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks Craig. 
I didn’t think I would want it but I took a look anyway, I think this has just become my preferred theme. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Canon Rumors Guy said:


> We've added a "dark theme" for the website and forum, you can see the toggle at the top right of canonrumors.com


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> We've added a "dark theme" for the website and forum, you can see the toggle at the top right of canonrumors.com



Thank you, Craig.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 5, 2018)

Thank-you. That menu there doesn't show forum threads. You need to go into the forum itself and you'll see the galleries under "Image & Video Galleries".


----------



## Viggo (Dec 5, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Thank-you. That menu there doesn't show forum threads. You need to go into the forum itself and you'll see the galleries under "Image & Video Galleries".


Omg! I’ve never felt so stupid, LOL

Thank you! Then I really like the new forum


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 5, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Omg! I’ve never felt so stupid, LOL
> 
> Thank you! Then I really like the new forum



haha, it's all good. I won't post the questions I've asked the developers of the new forum/site over the last few months. I'm sure they had some good laughs.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 5, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> haha, it's all good. I won't post the questions I've asked the developers of the new forum/site over the last few months. I'm sure they had some good laughs.


Haha, glad I’m not alone, lol 

Man, I’ve been scrolling through a bit and it feels like I just removed the lens cap


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2019)

Click said:


> Hi CR Guy,
> 
> "Your content " and "Posting" (my posting history) have not been working since September 17.
> 
> I use those sections to find old posts/threads. It’s very annoying for me that those sections are not working properly.



It's working now.

Thank you very much!


----------

